# μελομακάρονο, μελομακάρουνο



## nickel (Dec 25, 2011)

Επειδή δεν μ’ αφήνουν να φάω άλλα μελομακάρονα εδώ, αποφάσισα να δω την ετυμολογία της λέξης και ιδίως να βρω πώς μπήκε στη μέση το _μακαρόνι_ και αν έχει σχέση το μελομακάρουνο με εκείνο το αμυγδαλωτό που λένε _macaroon_ οι Άγγλοι.

Στο ΛΝΕΓ διατυπώνεται η υπόθεση ότι το _μακαρόνι_ στο _μελομακάρονο_ προέκυψε από το μακρόστενο σχήμα του γλυκού. Για το _μακαρόνι_ το ΕΛΝΕΓ γράφει:

μεσν. < βεν. _macaroni_, πληθ. του _macaron_ (πβ. κ. ιταλ. _maccherone_, πληθ. –oni), ίσως < παλ. ιταλ. _macco_ «βρασμένη φάβα (με αλεύρι)» ή, κατ’ άλλη άποψη, < μεσν. _μακαρία_ «νεκρόδειπνο», ουσιαστικό. θηλ. τού αρχ. _μακάριος_ (οπότε πρόκειται για αντιδάνειο).

Αυτή τη δεύτερη εκδοχή δίνει και το ΛΚΝ:
[ίσως αντδ. < βεν. macarone, πληθ. macaroni που θεωρήθηκε εν. < μσν. μακαρία (δες στο μακαριά)]

Ο Κριαράς στο Μεσαιωνικό:
αντιδ. <βεν. macaron, πληθ. ‑i <ελλην. μακαρών(ε)ια - *μακαρωνία, ιδιωμ. _ ιά_

Το ODE στο _macaroni_ δεν φαίνεται να έχει καμία αμφιβολία για τον αντιδανεισμό:
early 16th century: from Italian _maccaroni_ (now usually spelled _maccheroni_), plural of _maccarone_, from late Greek _makaria_ ‘food made from barley’.

Στο etymonline κρατάνε μια πισινή:
*macaroni* 
1590s, from southern Italian dialectal _maccaroni_ (It. _maccheroni_), pl. of *_maccarone_, possibly from _maccare_ "bruise, batter, crush," of unknown origin, or from late Gk. _makaria_ "food made from barley." […]

Τι λένε για τον «εργολάβο»;
*macaroon* 
1610s, "small sweet cake consisting largely of ground almonds," from Fr. _macaron_ (16c.), from dialectal It. _maccarone_ (see _macaroni_). French meaning said to have been invented 1552 by Rabelais. The -_oon_ ending was conventional in 15c.-17c. English to add emphasis to borrowings of French nouns ending in stressed -_on_.


Ο Γιώργος Δαμιανός στα 24grammata.com λέει, μεταξύ άλλων:
Η μακαρωνία με τη σειρά της έρχεται από την αρχαία ελληνική λέξη “μακαρία”, που δεν ήταν άλλο από την ψυχόπιτα, δηλαδή, ένα κομμάτι άρτου, στο σχήμα του μελομακάρονου, το οποίο το προσέφεραν μετά την κηδεία. Στους νεότερους χρόνους ένα γλύκισμα που έμοιαζε με τη μακαρία βουτήχτηκε στο μέλι και γι’ αυτό ονομάστηκε μελομακάρονο. 

Τελικά, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω άμεση σχέση του macaroon με το μελομακάρουνο. Πάω να πνίξω τον πόνο μου στη γαλοπούλα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7355-Και-τρία-αβγά-Τουρκίας


Μεταφραστικά:
μελομακάρονο, μελομακάρουνο = melomakarono, small honey cake
macaroon = αμυγδαλωτό, «εργολάβος»


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2011)

...
Επίσης, macaroon και macaron στη Λεξιλογία. 

Ώφου
που δε σ' αφήνουνε εδά μπλιο να τρως τσι μακαρούνες
και δε φοβούνται πως ετσά φαντάζουνε τσιγκούνες.
Για το καλό σου το 'καμαν και σου τσι κρούβγουν ούλες,
να μη γενείς τετράπαχος κι αρχίξεις διαιτούλες

Μεταξύ μας,
Οψάργας που απάγκιαζα ήσυχος μπρος στο τζάκι
μία ντουζίνα ξέκαμα, πέταξα στομαχάκι
και σήμερο που ξύπνησα, φορώ το παντελόνι
πώς δεν τινάξαν τα κουμπιά; τα κράτηξε η ζώνη 

Φεύγω τώρα· με καλούν κάτι σειρήνες με μορφή ξεροτήγανου.


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2014)

...
Λουκάνικα και τσιλαδιά και μελομακαρούνες
και το κρασί τση εσμιγιάς λιγαίνει τσι φουρτούνες

www.neakriti.gr/DefaultENC.aspx?page=printerfriendly&DocID=880598&srv=

εσμιγιά = σμίξιμο, συνάντηση


----------

